# Too much information!



## mechanic (Sep 27, 2012)

Finally. finally, getting my Broadcom 4312 network card to talk to the outside world, I have a query someone might be able to help me with - I've generated the interface wlan0 as per book and have dhcp running through that. However the original bwn0 interface is still generating interminable messages like:

```
bwn0: RX decryption attempted (old 0 keyidx 0x1)
```
-which come to the terminal no matter which shell I'm using at the time.

If I naively try *ifconfig bwn0 down* the system locks up complaining that it can't find swap.

How can I kill - or hide - these messages?

And ifconfig(8) shows re0 and the bwn0 interfaces as well as the wlan0 interface. Do I need to get rid of these and if so how?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Sep 27, 2012)

You may want to switch to tty1 (alt-f2) and login there, those messages only display on the default tty0 (alt-f1). (Or even start the desktop, if that is an option).


----------



## jnbek (Sep 27, 2012)

no such thing as 'too much' when it comes to information.. ;-)


----------



## mechanic (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks for the replies!

[Later edit]

After a day and a re-install (for other reasons) the Broadcom refused to connect. I got round it eventually by installing a desktop - using PC-BSD - and using wifimgr to scan and log into the network. That stuck ok!

Of course PC-BSD had its own problems and had to be abandoned a couple of days after that.


----------

